# DoBass events reviewed "LIVE" 2/4 ~1P RODMAKERS



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

AND angler DISCOUNTS!!!!

The entire DoBass team- from the KSU anglers at LaDO! and EEI, to the old dogs from NOAA and Madness on hand for meet and greet!

Annually, we formally present ourselves to any and all anglers for ANY questions face to face, as well as a FULL review of established rules, practices and expectations.

If you are fishing EEI, LaDO, Madness, NOAA we *STRONGLY ENCOURAGE* your attendance for the full information straight from the fishes' mouth...

Great place to introduce yourself as new or prospective anglers for any DoBass events in 2012 and get your questions answered.

There always a surprise raffle from Ray alongside attendance discounts!

Details: http://www.dobass.com/RODMAKERSSHOP/strongsvilleOHIO.html

Note NOAA Mosq#1 is a third full...

nip


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking forward to NOAA 2012! Hope to make the meeting, we can all use discounts from Ray, and a raffle, great day. Thanks for all your hard work, but your smiling face tells me you LOVE IT!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

much appreciated MCB - easy to smile right now... it's all very fragile  

Hope to see many at Rodmakers 2/4 with return smiles- even if it's 2 ft thick and below zero by then! :F

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

The A-RIGS will be flying out the door 3 hook models 

Mark


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Sending you a bunch of Smiles right now Nip!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I think the traditional snow for the meeting will hold! 

Hope to see all today at Rodshop!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Super showing for the meeting!!!

Much appreciation to all for making it out, meeting the Fish Crew and the KSU Bass Teams.

If 2012 moves forward as well as the meeting did, will be best season to date!

Remember....

Live each day as though it's your last-

nip


----------

